# Rachel Ray Nutrish?? vs Purina Pro plan?



## jwemt81

Honestly, I wouldn't even think about feeding my dogs a food made by Rachael Ray. I do like Rachael Ray when it comes to human food, but I can't say that I'd trust her dog food. I'm very, very hesitant when it comes to brand new foods. Pro Plan has been around for many, many years and is a very good quality food. I'd go with Pro Plan. Our new pup, Tyson, is on Pro Plan chicken and rice puppy formula and is doing great on it. Tucker ate Pro Plan until he was about 7 months old, but we had to switch him to California Natural once he was diagnosed with a corn allergy.


----------



## MurphyTeller

Rachel Ray's Nutrish is basically garbage with a celebrity face on it....

Ingredients are listed by weight - Chicken contains a lot of water, chicken meal doesn't contain as much - so while chicken might be the first ingredient by weight there's not likely to be a lot of it.

Rice, Corn meal and soybean meal - fillers plus fillers, plus fillers. Gross.

Animal fat - from what protein source? They don't have to list the source if they call it "animal fat". Yummy.

Next there's more fillers: Corn Gluten meal, more rice, oatmeal (which isn't bad until you realize it's just another filler), then beet pulp... 


So there's a bit of meat and meat meal - and fillers....

Ingredients:
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid


----------



## 2Retrievers222

costco,s food is halh the price of food at pet stores and has no meat by products or gluten, 

google proplan bad dog food, better yet heres a link

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-ratings/purina-pro-plan-dog-food-dry/


----------



## GoldenCamper

:yuck: http://dogsdollarssense.blogspot.com/2009/01/omg-rachael-ray-nutrish-or-nutrash.html 

oops, that link was for the grill bite treats, but still, celebrity dog food, no. Just my 2¢'s


----------



## jwemt81

GoldenCamper said:


> :yuck: http://dogsdollarssense.blogspot.com/2009/01/omg-rachael-ray-nutrish-or-nutrash.html :yuck:


Yup, that stuff is pure junk. I'd never give it to any of our dogs. Rachael Ray has absolutely no background in canine nutrition.


----------



## goldengirl09

That's kind of what it was thinking. It's a shame b/c he absolutely loves The Nutrish (maybe he's like me and likes what's not good for him). He didn't hate the Pro Plan though, just didn't love it quite as much. I'm sure he'll get used to it  Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Pointgold

I've fed Pro Plan for over 15 years. Performance, and ORIGINAL Formula Chicken and Rice, NOT THE SHREDDED BLENDS Cr*p. I also use Weight Management, and Puppy Formulas.

Rachel Ray is a cook, not a dog nutritionist, and thanks, but no thanks. Gimmicks don't impress me.


----------



## MyBentley

This is my recommendation for a very reasonably-priced meat based kibble with simple ingredients, that costs about $1 per lb. (less than Pro Plan) and is made by the Natura company.

Healthwise Chicken Meal and Oatmeal
Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Natural Source of Vitamin E), Pea Fiber, Flaxseed, Natural Flavors, Salt, Herring Oil, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid), Minerals (Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Lecithin, Rosemary Extract

I like the fact that Healthwise formulas (also puppy and lamb formulas) do not contain unnamed "animal fat" (kind of a mystery what that may be in any given bag) and does not depend on "corn gluten meal to supply protein. Ingredients on a bag label are listed in the order of weight before cooking. So when the only meat listed in some brands is "chicken", once the moisture is gone from cooking the chicken is probably not the primary ingredient by weight any longer. 

Here is a link on where to buy Natura products in your area (which are many). Any store that sells any of the Natura products (EVO, Innova, California Natural, Healthwise) should be able to get it for you.
http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## WLR

Corn gluten in both of them? *Forgedaboudit.......* 
Dudley my pit terrier mix had seizures for 3 years because of corn gluten. 
Seizures virtually ended when he went on Newmans Own organic, and thats what Piper & Paco are on now in addition to raw.
No CG for my fur babies.:no:


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Pointgold said:


> I've fed Pro Plan for over 15 years. Performance, and ORIGINAL Formula Chicken and Rice, NOT THE SHREDDED BLENDS Cr*p. I also use Weight Management, and Puppy Formulas.
> 
> Rachel Ray is a cook, not a dog nutritionist, and thanks, but no thanks. Gimmicks don't impress me.


 
Formula Chicken and Rice 2nd ingredient corn gluten meal, also has poultry by-products


----------



## WLR

Bumped into this link from pet food advisor. Which now makes me wonder why some kill shelters seem so eager to perhaps meet some quota for possible financial gain???

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/euthanized-pets-dog-food/


----------



## 2Retrievers222

theres a rendering plant not to far from me, called them and they said yes they send their product to dog food companies, maybe one day I,ll see if they will give list


----------



## Lucky's mom

The FDA tested hundreds of dog foods...a multitude of brands.... for cat and dog dna and found none. So that has been pretty much put to rest as a wild rumer. So though I wouldn't say its impossible.....I am confident that dogs and cats aren't in dog foods. That would be SUCH a nightmare for a company......


----------



## 2Retrievers222

heres the link

http://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/CVM/CVMFOIAElectronicReadingRoom/ucm129131.htm


----------



## Lucky's mom

This comes from the link:

*Dogs, cats not found in dog food*
_Because pentobarbital is used to euthanize dogs and cats at animal shelters, finding pentobarbital in rendered feed ingredients could suggest that the pets were rendered and used in pet food._
_CVM scientists, as part of their investigation, developed a test to detect dog and cat DNA in the protein of the dog food. All samples from the most recent dog food survey (2000) that tested positive for pentobarbital, as well as a subset of samples that tested negative, were examined for the presence of remains derived from dogs or cats. The results demonstrated a complete absence of material that would have been derived from euthanized dogs or cats. The sensitivity of this method is 0.005% on a weight/weight basis; that is, the method can detect a minimum of 5 pounds of rendered remains in 50 tons of finished feed. Presently, it is assumed that the pentobarbital residues are entering pet foods from euthanized, rendered cattle or even horses._


_I don't think rendered pets is something reputable companies want to deal with. They would like to stay in business. So I do think they have standards on what rendered material they get._

That said....who really knows whats in there.....


----------



## 2Retrievers222

I,ve been giving raw steak and chicken here and there, I think I might try my own raw diet for them using this guys ingredients

Our dogs eat a variety of wholesome foods. Basically, 85-90 % is made up of *Raw Meaty Bones *(Chicken & Turkey necks, backs, wings along with Pork necks, Pigs Feet, Lamb riblets, Rabbit, etc.) with the remaining 10-15% being served up in Veggie Meals. These meals vary greatly in their content and may contain some or all of these items..*.**Crushed veggies* ( Carrots, Cucumber, Dark Lettuces, Green Beans, Bean Sprouts, Alfalfa Sprouts, Apples, Oranges, Mangos, Kiwi, Bananas, etc.), *Organ Meat* (Liver, kidney, gizzards, etc), *Eggs, Garlic, Wild Salmon Oil, Vitamins C & E, Alfalfa, Kelp, and wholesome table scraps*. *Mackerel* and *Sardines* will periodically be put in with the Veggie Mix. *Green Tripe* is an excellent food for dogs, however it is difficult to get fresh here in the U.S. We purchase it frozen from a local supplier

little off topic, but good idea,s


----------



## Swampcollie

goldengirl09 said:


> Harvey tried a free sample of Nutrish and I have never seen him so excited over dog food. I've had him on holistic foods since he was 2 months old and he's now 10 months and I've been thinking of switching him to Purina Pro Plan, mostly because I am broke and he doesn't like his healthy expensive dog food.
> 
> I bought a small bag of Purina Pro Plan and he wasn't thrilled with that either. I was just wondering if anyone had advice on Rachel Ray Nutrish. I know it's not the best but is it comparable to Purina or is it really bad? I do like that the proceeds go to rescue but I've read some bad reviews.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Oh and if anyone feeds Purina Pro plan- what kind do you feed? We tried the Adult Large breed chicken and he was not impressed :/


 
I love Rachel Ray, she's a good cook, talented entertainer and she's cute as a button, but she doesn't know beans about animal nutrition. 

Pro Plan is a much better product than Nutrish.


----------



## Pointgold

2Retrievers222 said:


> costco,s food is halh the price of food at pet stores and has no meat by products or gluten,
> 
> google proplan bad dog food, better yet heres a link
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-ratings/purina-pro-plan-dog-food-dry/


 
I'm pretty sure that the good health and longevity, excellent condition, beautiful coats, and overall soundness that all my dogs have enjoyed has been due, in part, to nutrition. 
It is always very interesting to me how there are those who say that the food I feed is "junk", "bad food", etc, and yet, my dogs have none of the "issues" that those belonging to those same people have...:scratchch

I put little stock in sites that promote one type of food over another, thereby declaring all others "bad".

Thanks, but I'll stick to the evil Pro Plan. There is a reason that so many of the top winning dogs in several venues are fed this food.


----------



## MurphyTeller

goldengirl09 said:


> That's kind of what it was thinking. It's a shame b/c he absolutely loves The Nutrish (maybe he's like me and likes what's not good for him). He didn't hate the Pro Plan though, just didn't love it quite as much. I'm sure he'll get used to it  Thanks for all the advice!


You know, there's nothing wrong with eating a Big Mac every once in a while...and sure Big Macs are pretty yummy....but...you can't live on Big Macs alone.


----------



## Swampcollie

Pointgold said:


> I'm pretty sure that the good health and longevity, excellent condition, beautiful coats, and overall soundness that all my dogs have enjoyed has been due, in part, to nutrition.
> It is always very interesting to me how there are those who say that the food I feed is "junk", "bad food", etc, and yet, my dogs have none of the "issues" that those belonging to those same people have...:scratchch


Hmmmmm, considering the long term results delivered to decide on the quality of a product? What a concept!


----------



## Pointgold

Swampcollie said:


> Hmmmmm, considering the long term results delivered to decide on the quality of a product? What a concept!


Novel, isn't it? It boggles my mind the number of food changes that people make - whether to offer their dogs "variety" or to "test" different brands. My dogs eat their Pro Plan _very _enthusiastically, and always have. And the only time I've switched it (to a high priced, "holistic" type food), I ended up with problems. I've vowed never to do that again.


----------



## msdogs1976

Pointgold said:


> Novel, isn't it? It boggles my mind the number of food changes that people make - whether to offer their dogs "variety" or to "test" different brands. My dogs eat their Pro Plan *very enthusiastically*, and always have. And the only time I've switched it (to a high priced, "holistic" type food), I ended up with problems. I've vowed never to do that again.


My lab eats that horrible Iams.







But he does just fine so I'm happy.

I think lot's of people do change just to try different brands. They hear of dogs doing well on brand X and so they give it a try. But I agree with you, why change when something is working?


----------



## riddle03

I feed Pro Plan and have for years - will never change - all my guys to wonderful on it !


----------



## goldengirl09

Pointgold said:


> Novel, isn't it? It boggles my mind the number of food changes that people make - whether to offer their dogs "variety" or to "test" different brands. My dogs eat their Pro Plan _very _enthusiastically, and always have. And the only time I've switched it (to a high priced, "holistic" type food), I ended up with problems. I've vowed never to do that again.



So glad you've posted about Pro Plan. It definitely helped me in my decision to switch. This is my first dog and the food choices are overwhelming. I tried the holistic first but some if it is twice as expensive, Harvey doesn't enjoy it and he's doing ok on it but I think he could do better.

I'm excited to give the Pro Plan a try. We're just in the process of switching now so it will probably be a little while before I see results but I think it will be good for him. And with the money I'm saving, I can get him pet insurance


----------



## MyBentley

goldengirl09 said:


> So glad you've posted about Pro Plan. It definitely helped me in my decision to switch. This is my first dog and the food choices are overwhelming. I tried the holistic first but some if it is twice as expensive, Harvey doesn't enjoy it and he's doing ok on it but I think he could do better.
> 
> I'm excited to give the Pro Plan a try. We're just in the process of switching now so it will probably be a little while before I see results but I think it will be good for him. And with the money I'm saving, I can get him pet insurance


What were your thoughts about the lower priced Healthwise I mentioned from my post #9? You'd save even more money for pet insurance. Just curious.


----------



## goldengirl09

Thanks for the reminder. I'll have to check out Healthwise too I'm friends with someone that works at a holistic pet shop and he was not impressed with that one BUT that's when we were comparing it to other holistic foods (like Wellness, Solid Gold and Natural Balance- lol, I've spent way too much time figuring all this stuff out). The one food my friend and my dog really liked was the Acana/Orijen but I can't afford it right now and I wasn't sure it was ok for him to have a high protein food like that as a puppy.

I'll definitely check out the Healthwise though- I think my friend's store actually has free samples of it. Harvey's such a pain- he loves everything and then turns his nose up at it (he will eat it though- esp if I add hot water).

Thanks for the advice. I swear, this food stuff is such a pain. He has been doing well on the Purina Pro Plan so far though.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

i know this is an old thread, but i just wanted to say that i feed Rosco Purina Pro Plan. We've tried Natural Balance, Nutro, Wellness....all the holistic good food and Pro Plan is the only food Rosco actually likes eating without putting canned food in it. LOL and we feed hiim the Lamb and Rice one, the one in the reddish bag with green or something on it.


----------



## Willowbaby

I've tried many different premium dog foods with our Cockalier, and she turned her nose up at them all; plus we had problems with itchy skin, ears, mouth, feet, etc. After much research and comparison shopping, we tried Rachael Ray's Zero Grain. It's been GREAT. Much reduced itchiness, and ear infections, and she loves the taste! Not sure why people are calling it garbage...because we love it.


----------



## drice1

Hi I have 6 rescue dogs ages 2 to 18 and I feed Purina Pro Plan Focus Weight Management in chicken. They all d well on it and have good bowel movements, health etc. I buy it from Chewy.com and it is $33 for 35 pounds. I ran out and bought Rachael Ray Nutrish in chicken last night. I prayed they would not get sick from switching. They loved it and several pottied and had normal bowel movement..they were very thirsty but they gobbled up the food....one of my older dogs hardly eats the Purina. They already shipped my order for Proplan but I called Chewy just now, 5:11am and they are there for me...and I am going to place another order and get the Racheal Ray 28 pounds for $28 on chewy.com. I am going to switch them over. Next time i'm out too I can tun to walmart. A small bag there was $13.00....So I'll be getting it from Chewy. I know several people switching to Rachael Ray, it is $1 a pound on line.


----------

